# Hunting Rifle Pics



## BobcatHunt (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone who owns a rifle or Hunting rifle which ever post your pictures of your rifle on here will post my picture of my rifle tomorrow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have this one going on varmint and coyote rifles....check it out !

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13498-yote-rifle-picslets-see-em/


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

heres mine dpms a-15


----------



## BobcatHunt (Jan 30, 2013)

nice will be putting mine on here later tonight lol


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

dont we have a few of these threads now haha. You could do 1 with big game hunting rifles.


----------

